# Lucky Craft Iron Athlete



## Jim (Jan 4, 2008)

Anyone try this line yet? Or heard anything good or bad about it?

https://www.luckycraft.com/luckycrafthome/PastArticles/Productnews/ironathlete.htm


----------



## Bryan_VA (Jan 4, 2008)

wow that's expensive stuff. I'll try anything that says Lucky Craft on it though. Maybe I'll look for it at the expo next weekend.


----------



## redbug (Jan 4, 2008)

only problem I see is they don't tell you how much line you are getting.

I like to buy my line in bulk with all the reels I use the filler spools just don't cut it

Wayne

Bryan, when are you hitting the show? I'm going down Saturday morning/afternoon


----------



## Jim (Jan 4, 2008)

redbug said:


> only problem I see is they don't tell you how much line you are getting.
> 
> I like to buy my line in bulk with all the reels I use the filler spools just don't cut it
> 
> Wayne



Exactly what I was thinking! probably some weard number like 90 yards. I like counting out 75 yards of braid, then the rest crap mono. So spool of braid like Suffix will fit on 2 reels, or 4 if its the 300 yard.


----------



## Bryan_VA (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah I was wondering how much line is on those spools too. you're probably right Jim, it's likely some weird number like 117 meters.

redbug, I will probably be at the show on Saturday as well. I hope the booth that sells irregular berkley baits is back this year


----------



## Jim (Jan 4, 2008)

Bryan_VA said:


> Yeah I was wondering how much line is on those spools too. you're probably right Jim, it's likely some weird number like 117 meters.
> 
> redbug, I will probably be at the show on Saturday as well. I hope the booth that sells irregular berkley baits is back this year



These guys?

https://www.wackyworm.com/wwirregularpage.html


----------



## redbug (Jan 4, 2008)

I just called the wacky worm they are one of my division sponsors and they will be there 


Wayne


----------



## Bryan_VA (Jan 4, 2008)

That's probably them. Their booth was always located along the wall in the bass boat area. I don't think I ever left the show without picking up a couple bags of power worms from them.


----------



## little anth (Jan 4, 2008)

i would get it its all i use. its the real deal.havent had to many major problems with it


----------

